# Hp Cue?



## RavenDegraw (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey, I just got a popup message on my screen, the type with "Send Error Report" or "Don't Send". The top reads "HP CUE Status", and states "HP CUE Status has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience". "If you were in the middle of something, the onformation you were working on might be lost" "Please tell Microsoft abou this problem" 

This occured right after I turned my HP printer on. 
Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kraftwerk (Sep 15, 2007)

I found this discussed in http://forums.support.roxio.com/index.php?showtopic=28099 - apparently disabling the HP STATUS systray notifier stops the error.


----------

